# Dear Mother...



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

Dear Mother…

Day 177. M41.
Dear Mother. I hope you are doing fine. I hope you are still faithful in your prayers and studies. I miss you, but I know that I am doing what the Emperor of mankind wants me to do, I am in His will.

You know I just had my eighteenth birthday two days ago. In calibration, the unit held me down and shaved my body as well as covered me in perfume. I took it well enough, it was expected. Afterword they took me to the mess and treated me to some roast grox, potatoes and wine. It’s what the Generals get to eat so I felt real good. I smiled like a child when General Simon Goodson walked in and handed me a new las-pistol and chain-blade. 

It felt good to have the General’s approval. He is a good man. I know he cares for the regiment, the 133rd Cail Guard trust him because he has earned it. We are still in transit from Binary Osahail where we trained, to some backwater planet called Thriceta II. We should arrive in ten days so they have us prepping as much as is possible for the drop. 

I have heard there is nothing to worry about. Thriceta II is in compliance so we will not be seeing any combat. The Imperial Guard knows we are new at this so they are sending us in easy, for training purposes. 

I have to go now. I love you, mother. The Emperor protects.

Day 301. M41. 

Dear Mother. I am sorry that it has taken me so long to write you again. The arrival at Thriceta II was not what we had been led to believe. Mother, I have had to grow up a lot faster then I think I was supposed to. 

I don’t want to worry you with the details, but Thriceta II is in the throes of Chaos. I have seen things that were never meant to be seen. They haunt me in my dreams, I try not to sleep. Pray for me, I am scared and confused about the things I have both seen and have had to do. 

I will write again soon. I promise. I love you Mother. 

Bastion P. 1st Captain 133rd Cail Guard.

Day 2,012. M41

Dear Mother, I miss you very much and think of you most every day. I miss the way you would read to me at night, the sound of your voice, the smell of your hair and breath as you held me the only way a mother could.

I think of home a lot. I miss my old way of life, my friends and the simple smells and sounds of the oceans waves rolling against the beaches. I miss Genis Graase. Is she married yet? She was beautiful. If I had not gone to war I think I would have made a play for her. 

Is father still doing okay? Please tell him I miss him too. I am still having those nightmares. I try not to sleep, but a man can only go so long before he has to close his eyes. The 133rd Cail Guard has been combined with the 317th Goles Puritans. The 133rd has suffered too many losses here on Thriceta II. I miss everyone. I feel like I am alone amongst thousands. 

Pray for me. The Emperor protects. I love you mother. 

Bastion P. Lieutenant Colonel 133 Cail Guard. 

Day 7,217. M41

Dear Mother. I am a General now. I am sorry that over the years I have not written you as much as I should have. I miss you. I hope you are doing fine. I hope you are staying faithful in your prayers. I hope you are still praying for me. I have not received any of your letters though I have inquired from the postal corps. 

I miss you and father. I hope he is fine. The war here on Thriceta II is moving into a close. We have pushed them back, but they are cruel in their ferocity and determination. 

I still have the nightmares and try not to sleep, but I am learning that my dreams cannot have me. I am in the Emperor’s will. 

The Inquisition arrived last week. They have blessed our efforts and affirmed our purpose here. We do not fight in vain, that is good to know.

Mother we have been fighting for too long. The morale is low even though the end is near. I miss you dearly and think of you often. 

I have to go for now. I wish I could see you again, but this war is keeping me from doing that. I am frustrated by that fact, but as the Emperor wills. 

Bastion P. General 133rd Cail Guard. 

Day 19,233 M 41.

Dear Mother.

The war here on Thriceta II is won. The Emperor has protected many, but most of those who I trained with in the beginning have passed on. I miss my old fiends. They were a comfort to me. 

I am getting old now. I am now seventy standard years old. I never thought I would live this long.

In war time passes by so fast. I have seen much that I wish I had never seen. The nightmares still haunt my sleep but I do not care anymore. They are just dreams. I miss you and father. The memory of you both has been a stable rock for me over the years. 

I will be able to retire later this year, but to what I do not know. I do not know if I told you, but I meant to. I did not want to worry you. Most of my body has been grafted with augmetics. I lost both my arms and a leg in my third year. Rather than send me home, the Mechanicus grafted me with new ones. 

I have been shot twenty-seven times over the years, but never anywhere vital. I do not know why I have lived when so many others have paid the ultimate price. Only the Emperor knows.

The trenches were filled with bodies where I hid from the forces of Chaos in my seventeenth year. I never told you any of this because I did not want to break your faith and cause you to worry.

I struggled with my faith for years, but in the end I have found the Emperor’s will to be flawless. He is faithful. I only hope I have been found spotless in His sight. 

I know that I have been away for fifty-two years. I know that both you and father are at rest at the Emperor’s right hand, and have been for most of my time here. The memory of you both has pushed me on when everything else has failed. I miss you both and pray I may see you once more. 

I have to go now. I love you mother. Please tell father that I think of him and am praying for him. 

Bastion P. General 133rd Cail Guard.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nice job mate. 

CP


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I like it- well written and, I think, sad.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Man that was, good. I need to go hug my mum now k::good:


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Not sure why but the poll decided that my "like" was actually a "dislike".... so ignore the dislike.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. After I wrote it I proof read it to my wife and had to stop a few times because I was balling like home sick little girl. 

Big time thanks and prayers for our military brothers who give all for all.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

had me a little weep nice one ade x x


----------

